# Dallas @ Washington (11.15)



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<center>*

















Dallas Mavericks (6-1) vs Washington Wizards (3-3)

Starting Lineups:





































vs.






































Key Matchup:








vs








*</center>


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I think you guys will take this one. Even if you aren't as good on the road as at home (which hobojoe has posted on the Wizards forum), our defense is bad enough that I think your ultra-potent offense can get the win.

I'm just a wee bit frightened about the prospect of Norwitzki being guarded by Ruffin :dead:


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

This will be a high scoring match.

My prediction:

Mavs - 109
Wiz - 101


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Mavericks - 111
Wizards - 99


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dirk Nowitzki - 37 points
Dirk Nowitzki - 14 rebounds
Jason Terry - 6 assists


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I'll throw in a prediction as well. I think you guys will take a big lead in the first half, will see it cut down to almost nothing at some point, and finally will end the game on a big run to take the win.

Dallas 110, Washington 99


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> I'll throw in a prediction as well. I think you guys will take a big lead in the first half, will see it cut down to almost nothing at some point, and finally will end the game on a big run to take the win.
> 
> Dallas 110, Washington 99


Dallas has been strugging *ALOT* in the first quarter, we've had at least 2 (off the top of my head) off where we've been down by atleast 13 (once 17) in the beginning of the 2nd quarter


----------



## kmba (Nov 9, 2004)

mavs 108
wiz 95


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Scared this is gonna be a slump game. I know youre not supposed look ahead to the next game but I really want us to destroy Phoenix...


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Dallas 104
Washington 90

i know the game started already but its not over


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Our streak ends


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Oh well. start a new one against Phoenix 

Jerry Stackhouse is coming alive right now.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

But we are 7-1


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wizards play no D. Great game for Dirk and Stackhouse. Dirk is really going to be MVP this year. I really believe it.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Yes, another win!! Go Dirk!!!

Jimmy


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

By the way, do you thinks Dirk may have inspired Stackhouse? 

I mean Stackhouse did have an average of 29pt for one season. He was/is known for his offense. Maybe Dirk woke up that beast inside him? lol

I kinda like Dirk + Stackhouse combo. Dirk is more of a shooter and Stackhouse is more of an one-on-one guy which Dallas needs sometimes, especially when the game gets tight. 

Jimmy


----------



## DirtyDirk41 (Nov 15, 2004)

I was impressed by the Mavs performance in the clutch today, very important they close out games and they did it beautifully. Keep it rolling along! :headbang:


----------



## Arti (Nov 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jibikao</b>!
> By the way, do you thinks Dirk may have inspired Stackhouse?
> 
> I mean Stackhouse did have an average of 29pt for one season. He was/is known for his offense. Maybe Dirk woke up that beast inside him? lol


I don't know about that...Stackhouse had a few injured seasons since then and he's only had two really good games this season. Too early to tell.


----------



## DirtyDirk41 (Nov 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jibikao</b>!
> By the way, do you thinks Dirk may have inspired Stackhouse?
> 
> I mean Stackhouse did have an average of 29pt for one season. He was/is known for his offense. Maybe Dirk woke up that beast inside him? lol
> ...


I think Stackhouse is just showing what he really can do when hes healthy.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

He's going to win 6th man of the year if he stays on the bench.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)




----------

